# How long to get your permit in CT?



## huskita92

Hey all, this is my first time posting. I'm in CT, turned in all my paperwork with the police and got interviewed and fingerprinted 3 weeks ago. From what I hear, it usually takes about 4-8 weeks to get the permit to buy/carry back. Tough waiting for my first handgun! I was just curious how long everyone else had to wait, both in CT and any other states. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## MonsterB

NH, Seabrook, took all of about 20 hours, dropped off the app on Wednesday at 4 pm and got the call around noon the next day to come pick it up.....I was shocked, but happy.....God bless NH....:smt1099


----------



## BRAD

About three weeks from when I dropped everything off at the sheriffs office.


----------



## von buck

Hi huskita,
Welcome also from Ct. I'm also waiting for my 60 day local permit. It will be 6 weeks Wed. If it goes the way way it's suppose to, I should hear about it just before New Years, but I'm not holding my breath. I've been reading reports from people from New Haven and Bridgeport who've waiting three of four months. I guess those are big cities and just take longer. I'm hoping my small town will be within the required time.

I guess in your county, you do an interview before. I think here in Wolcott the Chief of Police does one before issuing the temp. permit, but I'm not really sure just going by what my landlord told me.

I'm pretty sure I'll be getting my permit, I passed a background check for a shotgun purchase.


Andy


----------



## imager67

SC - 90 days from mailing to receiving.


----------



## chris441

GA - Fulton County and it took 35 days.


----------



## rimler

Aproval for... permit to own a handgun? Or permit to Conceal Carry. In ohio, it takes about 10 minutes for back ground check to buy a handgun. For my CCW, I dropped my application and was fingerprinted at 3:30 P.M. and by 11:00 A.M. next day i was called to pick up my new CCW.


----------



## bunk

Las Vegas, NV CCW permit .... Showed up in the mail 16 days from when i submitted all my stuff.


----------



## von buck

rimler said:


> Aproval for... permit to own a handgun? Or permit to Conceal Carry. In ohio, it takes about 10 minutes for back ground check to buy a handgun. For my CCW, I dropped my application and was fingerprinted at 3:30 P.M. and by 11:00 A.M. next day i was called to pick up my new CCW.


In Connecticut, it's both. You can get a long gun in 14 days, but it's around 8 weeks to get a permit to even buy a handgun.

Andy:smt114


----------



## uspastime

In California, it's a 10 day waiting period. For a CCW, Jesus Christ Himself couldn't get a CCW if His license showed He lived in this state.
I'm going to try it anyway (I'm in a high value business). I live in a very liberal county so we'll see. I have a few customers as LE and higher, I'll see what markers I can call on.


----------



## SMann

The county I live in here in North Carolina, a permit to purchase takes 15 minutes. The county next to me takes weeks. Jim Crow laws still in effect give the Sheriff an opinion on the matter, thus the difference from one county to the next.


----------



## von buck

Well with the 8 week wait in Ct. it ended up taking 10 weeks and a day.

Andy


----------



## tubby

von buck said:


> In Connecticut, it's both. You can get a long gun in 14 days, but it's around 8 weeks to get a permit to even buy a handgun.
> 
> Andy:smt114


i also live in conneticut im in the proccess of getting my ccw im being told at the longest it should take is 8 weeks and also in ct if you have your hunting liscense then you dont have to wait the 14 day wait. and if your intersted in that you have to take a 2 day class that is free you just have to pay for you liscense.but once you get your ccw u can just pay for anygun legal in ct and you can walk out the store with it that day.


----------



## tropicmaster

Gaston County NC. wife and I both got ours in just over 3 weeks.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Took me just under 7 weeks in CT.

Of course this was before the Obama rush...


----------



## jmoooz

*This is crap!!!!*

I have been waining now 6 weeks for the CCW from Danbury CT... The police dept state that it may take up to 16 weeks to get it back???? WTF... Isn't there a law that it's suposse to be back within a certain time limit??? Any recent info all? Help->->->


----------



## jwingfield

here in VA i turned everything in and in 15 days i got my permit


----------



## jd4life

Yes there is. The gun shop in shelton ct told me there is a law and they have 11 weeks max for you to get your permit.


----------



## FloridaGuy

Here in Florida processing time for your CCW is 6 to 8 weeks right now. I submitted my paperwork 7 weeks ago today and am still waiting. Here in Florida you do not need a permit to purchase a gun you just have to pass a background check and then wait 3 days to pick up the gun.


----------



## berettatoter

My Indiana resident took 4 weeks, and the Utah Non-resident took 7 weeks.


----------

